# All things PINK!



## syrenn

October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!

A simple but powerful statement....



> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.


Pink for October::


----------



## Geaux4it

*I like pink, but don't think this would be the proper forum to share

But I get your drift

-Geaux*


----------



## Pennywise

Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.

Take your pink and go away.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Amelia

Schedule a mammogram.

 And squeeze your b(o)(o)bies every month!


----------



## AVG-JOE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW7E1vfhAVU]Pink Panther Cartoons - Non Stop 2 hours HD - YouTube[/ame]

2 hours.


----------



## syrenn

> The third Friday in October each year is National Mammography Day, first proclaimed by President Clinton in 1993. On this day, or throughout the month, women are encouraged to make a mammography appointment. In 2012, National Mammography Day will be celebrated on October 19.



National Breast Cancer Awareness Month : October 2013 | Capitol City Speakers Bureau


----------



## AVG-JOE

Amelia said:


> Schedule a mammogram.
> 
> And squeeze your b(o)(o)bies every month!



If you need help, find a friend.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j604ybbhTqQ]The Rembrandts - I'll Be There For You (Friends theme) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

Amelia said:


> Schedule a mammogram.
> 
> And squeeze your b(o)(o)bies every month!



And if you can't squeeze your own, send me a PM. We can work something out.


----------



## Ernie S.

AVG-JOE said:


> Pink Panther Cartoons - Non Stop 2 hours HD - YouTube
> 
> 2 hours.



*Negged!*


----------



## AVG-JOE

​


----------



## Amelia

Joe has a sad.  Somebody squeeze him quick!


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqmTMiIMG74].[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrfBWiFDaNk&hd=1]pink - Aerosmith - OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it

syrenn said:


> The third Friday in October each year is National Mammography Day, first proclaimed by President Clinton in 1993. On this day, or throughout the month, women are encouraged to make a mammography appointment. In 2012, National Mammography Day will be celebrated on October 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Breast Cancer Awareness Month : October 2013 | Capitol City Speakers Bureau
Click to expand...


Now, the avatar change does bring the awareness to all time highs

Appreciate it 

-Geaux


----------



## Ernie S.

Hmmm


----------



## MeBelle

.


----------



## MeBelle

Where's [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] ? He LOVES  Pink!


----------



## MeBelle

Pennywise said:


> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.




*Do you need some blue?*


----------



## Ernie S.

MeBelle60 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you need some blue?*
Click to expand...


*Or pink?*


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## Geaux4it

AquaAthena said:


>


----------



## syrenn




----------



## MeBelle

.


----------



## MeBelle

.


----------



## syrenn

[MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION] 


pink chew toy!


----------



## MeBelle

.


----------



## Bloodrock44

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> pink chew toy!



At least MeBelle MyBelle hasn't been corrupted.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

But I love my Halloween Boop! 

So I shall do the next best thing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3stsDXki__U]P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

.


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


>



That looks like my cat!
Now you gave me an idea!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> But I love my Halloween Boop!
> 
> So I shall do the next best thing.
> 
> P!nk - Glitter In The Air (GRAMMYs on CBS) - YouTube


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> .





bacon maple....ale?


----------



## Geaux4it

11 year old girl defends herself with *pink* rifle

-Geaux

[youtube]tiiQQP4-Ijw#t=31[/youtube]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## westwall

Amelia said:


> Schedule a mammogram.
> 
> And squeeze your b(o)(o)bies every month!











I prefer my wifes, actually...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu7VHA2z5Rg]I Love Boobies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## westwall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW1dbiD_zDk]P!nk - Get The Party Started - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

westwall said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schedule a mammogram.
> 
> And squeeze your b(o)(o)bies every month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my wifes, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu7VHA2z5Rg]I Love Boobies - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Not for nothin, but men get breast cancer too, sunshine.

/hugs


----------



## westwall

BDBoop said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schedule a mammogram.
> 
> And squeeze your b(o)(o)bies every month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my wifes, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu7VHA2z5Rg]I Love Boobies - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for nothin, but men get breast cancer too, sunshine.
> 
> /hugs
Click to expand...









That's true!  I had actually forgotten that fact!  Still prefer my wife's!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Bloodrock44

BDBoop said:


>



Giddy up!


----------



## BDBoop

For years and years they told me,
Be careful of your breasts.
Don't ever squeeze or bruise them.
And give them monthly tests.
So I heeded all their warnings,
And protected them by law.
Guarded them very carefully,
And I always wore my bra.
After 30 years of astute care,
My gyno, Dr. Pruitt,
Said I should get a Mammogram.
"O.K," I said, "let's do it."
"Stand up here real close" she said,
(She got my boob in line,)
"And tell me when it hurts," she said,
"Ah yes! Right there, that's fine."
She stepped upon a pedal,
I could not believe my eyes!
A plastic plate came slamming down,
My hooter's in a vice!
My skin was stretched and mangled,
From underneath my chin.
My poor boob was being squashed,
To Swedish Pancake thin.
Excruciating pain I felt,
Within it's vice-like grip.
A prisoner in this vicious thing,
My poor defenseless tit!
"Take a deep breath" she said to me,
Who does she think she's kidding?!?
My chest is mashed in her machine,
And woozy I am getting.
"There, that's good," I heard her say,
(The room was slowly swaying.)
"Now, let's have a go at the other one."
Have mercy, I was praying.
It squeezed me from both up and down,
It squeezed me from both sides.
I'll bet SHE'S never had this done,
To HER tender little hide.
Next time that they make me do this,
I will request a blindfold.
I have no wish to see again,
My knockers getting steamrolled.
If I had no problem when I came in,
I surely have one now.
If there had been a cyst in there,
It would have gone "ker-pow!"
This machine was created by a man,
Of this, I have no doubt.
I'd like to stick his balls in there,
And see how THEY come out.


----------



## syrenn

Bloodrock44 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy up!
Click to expand...


GREAT AVI you are sporting there bloodrock....


----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GREAT AVI you are sporting there bloodrock....
Click to expand...


Love it myself. GR8 find...


----------



## AquaAthena

westwall said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome avi westwall. Beautiful and just like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my wifes, actually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Boobies - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothin, but men get breast cancer too, sunshine.
> 
> /hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true!  I had actually forgotten that fact!  Still prefer my wife's!
Click to expand...


  Awesome avi westwall. Beautiful and just like you...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I have a teacup poodle that my daughter dyed pink one day. The ones below aren't mine though.


----------



## BDBoop

http://www.thescarproject.org/





Interesting perspective from the survivor's side.


----------



## Connery

P!nk - Raise Your Glass 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjVNlG5cZyQ]P!nk - Raise Your Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

This song came out less than a month after my marriage blew up.

Very cathartic. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ]P!nk - So What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44

AquaAthena said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT AVI you are sporting there bloodrock....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it myself. GR8 find...
Click to expand...


Thank you ladies. Yours aren't so bad either.


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=31640]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink chew toy!
> 
> That would be your avatar...........


----------



## BDBoop

hortysir said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome avi westwall. Beautiful and just like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would applaud yours but it's hard with one hand
Click to expand...


Yeah, this is where it becomes obvious you lost track of the subject being discussed.
*Warning Graphic Image*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v310/Tinkslinks/breastcancer_zps8632af3e.jpg]

Women aren't fighting to keep their breasts so men will still have a happy-happy, bounce-bounce place. They're fighting to stay alive.


----------



## Michelle420

Harley Bikers Ride For Breast Cancer Awareness



> KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 6 (Bernama) -- Harley Owners Group (HOG) - Malaysian Chapter teamed up with the Pink Challengers, Malaysia's first Breast Cancer Survivor Dragon Boat Team to spread the breast cancer awareness message at an event here today.
> 
> With over 70 bikers, the event themed "Bums on Bikes for Breast Cancer", is aimed at raising awareness and educating the public about Male Breast Cancer.
> 
> The bikers were flagged off at Menara Hap Seng in Kuala Lumpur this morning by Hap Seng Consolidated Berhad group chief operating officer Harald Behrend and are expected to end their journey at the Aeon Seremban 2 Shopping Centre in Seremban.
> 
> Pink Challenger's event manager, Barbara Delaney said, early detection saves lives and breast cancer does not discriminate, it affects both men and women from all walks of life.
> 
> Meanwhile, HOG rider Larry Yap, 40 said HOG was in full support about raising awareness in male breast cancer.
> 
> "I recently came across this information and I feel it is important for men to get themselves checked for breast cancer," he said.



BERNAMA - Harley Bikers Ride For Breast Cancer Awareness


----------



## Sarah G

One of my favorite movies back in the day:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8vzL9Xdm_o]Pretty In Pink (1986) - Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

Oh my god ...


----------



## Ernie S.

Who left their "car" parked outside the Tavern?


----------



## Sarah G

Bloodrock44 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT AVI you are sporting there bloodrock....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it myself. GR8 find...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. Yours aren't so bad either.
Click to expand...


It is beautiful.


----------



## freedombecki

koshergrl said:


>


 Strawberry roan?


----------



## freedombecki

Ernie S. said:


> Who left their "car" parked outside the Tavern?


 That's a hum-dinger!


----------



## SFC Ollie

New Avatar was taken about 18 months ago. When our daughter had a Biopsy done and asked us to wear Pink that day... So I wore a ribbon.... I got nothing Pink.....


----------



## skye




----------



## BDBoop

SFC Ollie said:


> New Avatar was taken about 18 months ago. When our daughter had a Biopsy done and asked us to wear Pink that day... So I wore a ribbon.... I got nothing Pink.....



You're still a bit of a ginger, though ... not that far from strawberry .... PINK!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

BDBoop said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Avatar was taken about 18 months ago. When our daughter had a Biopsy done and asked us to wear Pink that day... So I wore a ribbon.... I got nothing Pink.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still a bit of a ginger, though ... not that far from strawberry .... PINK!!!
Click to expand...


Lotta white in that beard........


----------



## BDBoop

hortysir said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would applaud yours but it's hard with one hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is where it becomes obvious you lost track of the subject being discussed.
> *Warning Graphic Image*
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v310/Tinkslinks/breastcancer_zps8632af3e.jpg]
> 
> Women aren't fighting to keep their breasts so men will still have a happy-happy, bounce-bounce place. They're fighting to stay alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, this is where it becomes obvious you have no clue as to how many countless hours I spent holding her hand or helping her pick up the gobs of hair or the gallons of 7-Up or pounds of Saltine crackers for her upset stomach.
> 
> So unless you care to attack the brevity of others, back the fuck off
Click to expand...


Yeah? I'd know that how then. Because you've been doing a lovely job of reducing women to their lowest common denominator, and jacking off to it on the open board. 

Lovely.


----------



## BDBoop

SFC Ollie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Avatar was taken about 18 months ago. When our daughter had a Biopsy done and asked us to wear Pink that day... So I wore a ribbon.... I got nothing Pink.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still a bit of a ginger, though ... not that far from strawberry .... PINK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lotta white in that beard........
Click to expand...


At least you're supposed to HAVE a beard.


----------



## Sherry

Thanks for the PM, Syrenn.


----------



## freedombecki

BDBoop said:


> For years and years they told me,
> Be careful of your breasts.
> Don't ever squeeze or bruise them.
> And give them monthly tests.
> So I heeded all their warnings,
> And protected them by law.
> Guarded them very carefully,
> And I always wore my bra.
> After 30 years of astute care,
> My gyno, Dr. Pruitt,
> Said I should get a Mammogram.
> "O.K," I said, "let's do it."
> "Stand up here real close" she said,
> (She got my boob in line,)
> "And tell me when it hurts," she said,
> "Ah yes! Right there, that's fine."
> She stepped upon a pedal,
> I could not believe my eyes!
> A plastic plate came slamming down,
> My hooter's in a vice!
> My skin was stretched and mangled,
> From underneath my chin.
> My poor boob was being squashed,
> To Swedish Pancake thin.
> Excruciating pain I felt,
> Within it's vice-like grip.
> A prisoner in this vicious thing,
> My poor defenseless tit!
> "Take a deep breath" she said to me,
> Who does she think she's kidding?!?
> My chest is mashed in her machine,
> And woozy I am getting.
> "There, that's good," I heard her say,
> (The room was slowly swaying.)
> "Now, let's have a go at the other one."
> Have mercy, I was praying.
> It squeezed me from both up and down,
> It squeezed me from both sides.
> I'll bet SHE'S never had this done,
> To HER tender little hide.
> Next time that they make me do this,
> I will request a blindfold.
> I have no wish to see again,
> My knockers getting steamrolled.
> If I had no problem when I came in,
> I surely have one now.
> If there had been a cyst in there,
> It would have gone "ker-pow!"
> This machine was created by a man,
> Of this, I have no doubt.
> I'd like to stick his balls in there,
> And see how THEY come out.


 
        
        
        
        
        ​Little somethin' for your avie shelf, BDB:​


----------



## BDBoop

hortysir said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, this is where it becomes obvious you have no clue as to how many countless hours I spent holding her hand or helping her pick up the gobs of hair or the gallons of 7-Up or pounds of Saltine crackers for her upset stomach.
> 
> So unless you care to attack the brevity of others, back the fuck off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? I'd know that how then. Because you've been doing a lovely job of reducing women to their lowest common denominator, and jacking off to it on the open board.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's clear that you (and others) never want to believe any family anecdotes so to go further is futile.
> 
> So either fix me a sandwich or shut up and bend over.
Click to expand...


Stop putting words in my mouth, I didn't say I didn't believe you. I said there was no way for me to have known that, given your earlier post and etc.


----------



## strollingbones

nice way to ruin a decent thread....shows real class


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## daveman

syrenn said:


> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
Click to expand...


Done!  A worthy cause, to be sure!


Ooops...I see Athena has chosen the same avatar....be right back.


----------



## BDBoop

freedombecki said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> For years and years they told me,
> Be careful of your breasts.
> Don't ever squeeze or bruise them.
> And give them monthly tests.
> So I heeded all their warnings,
> And protected them by law.
> Guarded them very carefully,
> And I always wore my bra.
> After 30 years of astute care,
> My gyno, Dr. Pruitt,
> Said I should get a Mammogram.
> "O.K," I said, "let's do it."
> "Stand up here real close" she said,
> (She got my boob in line,)
> "And tell me when it hurts," she said,
> "Ah yes! Right there, that's fine."
> She stepped upon a pedal,
> I could not believe my eyes!
> A plastic plate came slamming down,
> My hooter's in a vice!
> My skin was stretched and mangled,
> From underneath my chin.
> My poor boob was being squashed,
> To Swedish Pancake thin.
> Excruciating pain I felt,
> Within it's vice-like grip.
> A prisoner in this vicious thing,
> My poor defenseless tit!
> "Take a deep breath" she said to me,
> Who does she think she's kidding?!?
> My chest is mashed in her machine,
> And woozy I am getting.
> "There, that's good," I heard her say,
> (The room was slowly swaying.)
> "Now, let's have a go at the other one."
> Have mercy, I was praying.
> It squeezed me from both up and down,
> It squeezed me from both sides.
> I'll bet SHE'S never had this done,
> To HER tender little hide.
> Next time that they make me do this,
> I will request a blindfold.
> I have no wish to see again,
> My knockers getting steamrolled.
> If I had no problem when I came in,
> I surely have one now.
> If there had been a cyst in there,
> It would have gone "ker-pow!"
> This machine was created by a man,
> Of this, I have no doubt.
> I'd like to stick his balls in there,
> And see how THEY come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Little somethin' for your avie shelf, BDB:​
Click to expand...


I shall go check my Valentine Boops.


----------



## westwall

AquaAthena said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothin, but men get breast cancer too, sunshine.
> 
> /hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true!  I had actually forgotten that fact!  Still prefer my wife's!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome avi westwall. Beautiful and just like you...
Click to expand...






I thank you!  But, credit is due to Syrenn for having found it for me when I was flailing around unsuccessfully!  Thank you Syrenn!


----------



## Hossfly

My Pink.

'55 Crown Victoria. Most of them were Pink and White with white leather seats. Men weren't ashamed to drive them. A beautiful classic car.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Sarah G

Mr. H. said:


>



You weirdo.


----------



## Mr. H.

Sarah G said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weirdo.
Click to expand...


Covering two causes at the same time? 

BTW whenever Mrs. H. gives me shit for my lackadaisical lifestyle- booze, tobacco... I remind her that while in her late 50's she's NEVER had a mammogram. Nor a pelvic exam in 18 years. Nor a physical in 15. And there is a history of cancer in her family.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. H. said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Covering two causes at the same time?
> 
> BTW whenever Mrs. H. gives me shit for my lackadaisical lifestyle- booze, tobacco... I remind her that while in her late 50's she's NEVER had a mammogram. Nor a pelvic exam in 18 years. Nor a physical in 15. And there is a history of cancer in her family.
Click to expand...


Wear a pink ribbon in October and shame her into getting a mammo at least.


----------



## KissMy

*Does this pink top make me look fat?*


----------



## hortysir

All betters


----------



## strollingbones

love the pink floyd av....perfect.....


----------



## KissMy

BDBoop said:


> A plastic plate came slamming down,
> My hooter's in a vice!
> My skin was stretched and mangled,
> From underneath my chin.
> My poor boob was being squashed,
> To Swedish Pancake thin.
> Excruciating pain I felt,
> Within it's vice-like grip.
> A prisoner in this vicious thing,
> My poor defenseless tit!
> "Take a deep breath" she said to me,
> Who does she think she's kidding?!?
> My chest is mashed in her machine,
> And woozy I am getting.
> "There, that's good," I heard her say,
> (The room was slowly swaying.)



That's like getting your tit caught in the wringer.


----------



## freedombecki

Hossfly said:


> My Pink.
> 
> '55 Crown Victoria. Most of them were Pink and White with white leather seats. Men weren't ashamed to drive them. A beautiful classic car.


 Really nice car, Hossfly.


----------



## freedombecki

KissMy said:


> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*


 
"Is that a trick question?"


----------



## Sherry

KissMy said:


> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*



No, your beer gut makes you look fat.


----------



## KissMy

Sherry said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, your beer gut makes you look fat.
Click to expand...


It's the way Syrenn keeps those cold beers flowing at her Tavern.


----------



## syrenn

westwall said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true!  I had actually forgotten that fact!  Still prefer my wife's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome avi westwall. Beautiful and just like you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you!  But, credit is due to Syrenn for having found it for me when I was flailing around unsuccessfully!  Thank you Syrenn!
Click to expand...



google.... pink fighter jet!


----------



## Hossfly

KissMy said:


> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*


Not at all, but your eyeliner is a bit smudged.


----------



## BDBoop

Hossfly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, but your eyeliner is a bit smudged.
Click to expand...


He could use some more powder, too. He's a titch shiny.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

syrenn said:


> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
Click to expand...


I don't look good in pink.


----------



## Ernie S.

Hossfly said:


> My Pink.
> 
> '55 Crown Victoria. Most of them were Pink and White with white leather seats. Men weren't ashamed to drive them. A beautiful classic car.



Mine was red and white.


----------



## syrenn

Quantum Windbag said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't look good in pink.
Click to expand...


sure ya do.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## westwall

syrenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome avi westwall. Beautiful and just like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you!  But, credit is due to Syrenn for having found it for me when I was flailing around unsuccessfully!  Thank you Syrenn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> google.... pink fighter jet!
Click to expand...






I tried pink airplane!


----------



## syrenn

westwall said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you!  But, credit is due to Syrenn for having found it for me when I was flailing around unsuccessfully!  Thank you Syrenn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google.... pink fighter jet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried pink airplane!
Click to expand...



and its the only one!


----------



## BDBoop

I <3 my profile pic. I wanted it for my sig pic, but it's too big and I think the one I have is already too big - so I am going to swap smaller.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

pinkgin


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Ernie S.

KissMy said:


> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*



No, but the moobs do.


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] - this is it.



​


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Noomi

Love it, BD.

I found a couple of Miss Rapace in pink. Thank goodness.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> Love it, BD.
> 
> I found a couple of Miss Rapace in pink. Thank goodness.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## KissMy




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Sherry said:


>


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Noomi

This is a bit over the top, if you ask me:


----------



## skye




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


>



aawwwww


----------



## Ernie S.

Sherry said:


>



That's just wrong!
A Ford 8N is red and light tan.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## MeBelle

Sherry said:


>



It moved, I swear!


----------



## Noomi




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## MeBelle

One of my daughter's tactical weapons.


----------



## MeBelle

And her other one!






It's an air-soft 'rifle'.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Ernie S.

What? It's not *pink*? Exactly!


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi

For Syrenn, who loves cats:


----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## skye




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn

Sherry said:


>


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn




----------



## jan

Love the troll!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry

I could go all night, but I need at least a few hours of sleep before I face Monday at the office.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


>


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
Click to expand...


what... you dont like pink trolls?????


----------



## MeBelle

jan said:


> Love the troll!



jan needs a pink peacock!


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the troll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan needs a pink peacock!
Click to expand...


thats cool as hell! 

maybe pm it to her


----------



## syrenn




----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what... you dont like pink trolls?????
Click to expand...


They are hysterical!


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what... you dont like pink trolls?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are hysterical!
Click to expand...


sad.... they are so sad. 


but very amusing!


----------



## MeBelle

fyrenza said:


>



fyrenza needs an avi!


----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn

fyrenza said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEcdUxj0xmk]belly dance .bds. One of the best dancers (world belly dance) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## westwall

syrenn said:


>






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2ce-zC_n8E]Kinky... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn

jan said:


>



nice avi jan.


----------



## jan

syrenn said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice avi jan.
Click to expand...


Yes!  MaBelle was kind enough to re-do the peacock!  Gorgeous, huh?


----------



## syrenn

jan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice avi jan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  MaBelle was kind enough to re-do the peacock!  Gorgeous, huh?
Click to expand...



it sure is!!! Im glad you are joining in.


----------



## fyrenza

syrenn said:


> belly dance .bds. One of the best dancers (world belly dance) - YouTube



I really like belly dancing!


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## jan

syrenn said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice avi jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  MaBelle was kind enough to re-do the peacock!  Gorgeous, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it sure is!!! Im glad you are joining in.
Click to expand...


Thank you!  It's nice to be asked!


----------



## syrenn

jan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  MaBelle was kind enough to re-do the peacock!  Gorgeous, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sure is!!! Im glad you are joining in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It's nice to be asked!
Click to expand...


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## jan

fyrenza said:


>



Wow!  Now that's gorgeous!


----------



## fyrenza

Glowing Pink Planet Changes Our Understanding Of How Planets Form - Business Insider


----------



## fyrenza

fyrenza said:


>





jan said:


> Wow!  Now that's gorgeous!



^THAT^ one is my fav, so far,

but Every One of the images has been just GORGEOUS!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Papageorgio

Can't more pink than this guy.


----------



## syrenn

Papageorgio said:


> Can't more pink than this guy.



yay!!! you went pink!!


----------



## Annie

There is nothing more manly than a guy in pink t-shirt for 'run for breast cancer' or 'volleying for breast cancer.' In fairness I've been on the lookout of 'run for prostate cancer' and have yet to see one.

http://dailycaller.com/2010/10/05/br...er-of-victims/



> Blog - Caroline May
> Breast cancer receives much more research funding, publicity than prostate cancer despite similar number of victims
> 
> 2:51 AM 10/05/2010
> 
> For Barbie, October is a month to behold. Pink. Pink everywhere. Pink balloons, ribbons, bridges, buildings, and professional sports equipment, all to raise awareness about breast cancer.
> 
> 
> The last 25 years have seen the boob slowly edging out the pumpkin as a symbol for fall. With breast cancer so visible, it is interesting to note that last month was prostate cancer awareness month. In September, however, the color blue did not engulf the country in any similar manner  despite claiming a comparable number of victims.
> 
> 
> According to estimates from the National Institutes of Health, in the United States in 2010, 207,090 women and 1,970 men will get new cases of breast cancer, while 39,840 women and 390 men will likely die from the disease. The estimated new cases of prostate cancer this year  all affecting men  is 217,730, while it is predicted 32,050 will die from the disease.
> 
> 
> Dan Zenka, the Prostate Cancer Foundations vice president of communications, says the similarity in numbers is hard to ignore. Prostate cancer is to men what breast cancer is to women, he told The Daily Caller.
> 
> 
> Breast cancer awareness advocates have done an inspired job getting out word and excitement for their cause. Despite their success, prostate cancer has been left in the dust  both in terms of awareness and federal funding. Case in point, prostate cancer research receives less than half of the funding breast cancer does.
> 
> 
> In fiscal year 2009, breast cancer research received $872 million worth of federal funding, while prostate cancer received $390 million. It is estimated that fiscal year 2010 will end similarly, with breast cancer research getting $891 million and prostate cancer research receiving $399 million.
> 
> 
> Even when it comes to private foundations, the picture is the same. For example, at the American Cancer Society, breast cancer receives about twice the number of grants as prostate cancer.
> 
> 
> Kevin Johnson, the senior vice president of public policy for ZERO-The Project to End Prostate Cancer, chalks much of the disparity up to the differences between men and women, specifically the way each deals with their health concerns. Women, Johnson says, tend to be acutely aware and outspoken about their health concerns, while men shy away from such discussions.
> 
> 
> [Women] have been very vocal about being active in their health care. Men just arent like that. Men dont talk about it, Johnson told TheDC. Youve got to be tougher and everything else. You dont talk about weaknesses like that.
> 
> 
> Zenka agrees
> .
> 
> Men dont put on blue sneakers or blue ribbons; and they dont run every 5k they can find and I think that has really slowed down the pace of awareness and subsequently the funding, he said.



A step in the right direction:

Breast Cancer Warriors Show Support for Men During September?s National Prostate Cancer Awareness Month | Cancer Answers | a Chron.com blog



> Breast Cancer Warriors Show Support for Men During Septembers National Prostate Cancer Awareness Month
> Tuesday, September 17, 2013
> 
> Were all in this together.
> 
> Yesterday I was a little put out that a major cancer institution had already started promoting Octobers Breast Cancer Awareness Month with an upcoming pink lighting.
> 
> Were halfway through Septembers National Prostate Cancer Awareness Month and I havent seen the attention given to prostate cancer by the media, cancer centers, businesses, government, etc. Where are the the blue lighting ceremonies for mens prostate cancer? Where are the media stories on prostate cancer, examining prostate cancer causes and  prostate cancer prevention? Where are the feature stories on men of different ages, new treatments, government funding, the cost of drugs and what works and what doesnt?
> 
> October will be here soon enough, and we will see pink, hear pink and read pink  including from me. Ill be writing pieces to put a spotlight on breast cancer for the women in my life because I believe we must continue to do more to prevent breast cancer, find ways of preventing breast cancer, find better life-extending treatments and ultimately find a cure.
> 
> But until October, we must place a big spotlight on prostate cancer  the No. 1 cancer killer of American men.
> 
> Last night I was moved when Kirby Jamail, a 28-year old friend of mine recently diagnosed with Stage 2 breast cancer, posted on Facebook that she had just completed her third round of chemo at MD Anderson Cancer Center, and she was asking all her friends to remember this month is Septembers National Prostate Cancer Awareness Month, and to find a way to go blue and support the men in your life. That really moved me. Despite all shes going through she was asking everyone to think about the men in their life and show support. I shared Kirbys comments on Facebook and was immediately flooded with responses. Many are praying for her and others going through the journey. Kirby is a warrior and we stand with her as she fights this battle.
> 
> I also must recognize another incredible woman in my life, Dr. Carolyn Farb, hc. Shes a breast cancer survivor who sits on the Board of Directors of the Blue Cure prostate cancer nonprofit and works tirelessly to get more attention and action on mens prostate cancer.
> 
> As women like her and Kirby know  and as I know  we are all in this together.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Gracie

Sorry I am late to the Pink Party. I hope this pic is ok to post. It does not show nipples...because she has none.

This pic was my desktop wallpaper last December. It saved my mind when I was feeling low due to the mastectomy. So I now share it with you guys. Cool pic, isn't it? Look at her face. Her children. I LOVE this pic.






[/IMG]


----------



## Gracie

I have not read the whole thread yet..but October is the month for mamms. I get one on the 15th for the breast I have left. Keep your fingers crossed the results are good.


----------



## KissMy

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Does this pink top make me look fat?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, but your eyeliner is a bit smudged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could use some more powder, too. He's a titch shiny.
Click to expand...


Someone told me to get a wax job.  I decided I am not man enough for pink.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## jan




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## 007

Pennywise said:


> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.



Cancer is cancer. Doesn't matter where it hits you, it's still cancer.

Wise up, and shut up.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## jon_berzerk

salmon the other pink meat


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Pennywise

007 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cancer is cancer. Doesn't matter where it hits you, it's still cancer.*
> 
> Wise up, and shut up.
Click to expand...


Wrong, dipshit. Research dollars are filtered to the squeakiest wheel. Ask someone with Pancreatic cancer, if "cancer is cancer".


----------



## strollingbones

Pennywise said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cancer is cancer. Doesn't matter where it hits you, it's still cancer.*
> 
> Wise up, and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dipshit. Research dollars are filtered to the squeakiest wheel. Ask someone with Pancreatic cancer, if "cancer is cancer".
Click to expand...



dont you think it would be better to start a thread to discuss the varying cancers and degrees of treatment rather than mess up a good thread like this?

i think penny is simply saying a lot of money goes into a very treatable cancer...breast cancer...while there is not so much going into the untreatable ones....like pancreatic cancer...


----------



## 007

Pennywise said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cancer is cancer. Doesn't matter where it hits you, it's still cancer.*
> 
> Wise up, and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dipshit. Research dollars are filtered to the squeakiest wheel. Ask someone with Pancreatic cancer, if "cancer is cancer".
Click to expand...

My father and my grand father both died of pancreatic cancer, you zit faced little puss bag. Cancer may start in different places, but cancer is cancer, you ignorant moron.

Now go ruin another thread somewhere else. You've already done a good job of that here.


----------



## Pennywise

007 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cancer is cancer. Doesn't matter where it hits you, it's still cancer.*
> 
> Wise up, and shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dipshit. Research dollars are filtered to the squeakiest wheel. Ask someone with Pancreatic cancer, if "cancer is cancer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My father and my grand father both died of pancreatic cancer, you zit faced little puss bag. Cancer may start in different places, but cancer is cancer, you ignorant speck of fly shit.
Click to expand...


If that's true, then you know cancer is not cancer, when you compare a mastectomy or lumpectomy versus death.

And on that note, I will take Strollingbones advice and not further add to this discussion.


----------



## strollingbones

well i can see this is going well.....oo7 hows about deleting that name calling crap.....and lets all focus on the topic....october is national breast cancer month......


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> well i can see this is going well.....oo7 hows about deleting that name calling crap.....and lets all focus on the topic....october is national breast cancer month......


strolling.... hows about you ask the one that started the name calling CRAP so you don't look like you cherry pick who you think needs to listen to your suggestions?

one cent started her CRAP with her first post in this thread. Why don't you focus on her.


----------



## strollingbones

i am focused on the topic.....and she if she is a she has already withdrawn from the thread...i just dont see why a decent thread has to go to hell in a handbasket.....like this....


----------



## 007

Pennywise said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dipshit. Research dollars are filtered to the squeakiest wheel. Ask someone with Pancreatic cancer, if "cancer is cancer".
> 
> 
> 
> My father and my grand father both died of pancreatic cancer, you zit faced little puss bag. Cancer may start in different places, but cancer is cancer, you ignorant speck of fly shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's true, then you know cancer is not cancer, when you compare a mastectomy or lumpectomy versus death.
> 
> And on that note, I will take Strollingbones advice and not further add to this discussion.
Click to expand...

My father died of pancreatic cancer one year ago, Oct 26th.

You are very mistaken, it doesn't matter where on your body cancer hits you, it is ALL CANCER, PERIOD. They don't call it something else in every place it starts, it is ALWAYS, CANCER. CANCER is CANCER.

Now if you think it's something different just because it starts in different places, PLEASE, BY ALL MEANS, PROVE IT, SHOW ME A LINK THAT PROVES that LUNG CANCER  is DIFFERENT than BREAST CANCER. LINK! SHOW ME ONE IS CANCER IS OTHER IS NOT.


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> i am focused on the topic.....and she if she is a she has already withdrawn from the thread...i just dont see why a decent thread has to go to hell in a handbasket.....like this....



I didn't start it, so you focused on the wrong person to admonish.

My point is, she's wrong, and appears in need of some learning.


----------



## strollingbones

no she is not wrong...and calling someone names is teaching them what?

when my doctor told me i had cancer..she quickly added....if you got to have cancer this is the cancer to have.....

i have a mild skin cancer....her point seems to simply be that there are varying degrees of cancer...and i have to agree with that....i also agree that cancer funding is a difficult issue....

why dont we have a nation pancreatic cancer day ....lung cancer week...etc.....cause the perceptions of these cancers are so different....one is nearly incurable while the other is one where the victim is blamed....

lets start a new thread?  okay


----------



## 007

strollingbones said:


> no she is not wrong...and calling someone names is teaching them what?
> 
> when my doctor told me i had cancer..she quickly added....if you got to have cancer this is the cancer to have.....
> 
> i have a mild skin cancer....her point seems to simply be that there are varying degrees of cancer...and i have to agree with that....i also agree that cancer funding is a difficult issue....
> 
> why dont we have a nation pancreatic cancer day ....lung cancer week...etc.....cause the perceptions of these cancers are so different....one is nearly incurable while the other is one where the victim is blamed....
> 
> lets start a new thread?  okay


Yes, she is wrong, and "varying degrees" of cancer is all simply cancer as well, which is why they catagories it as 'stage 1, stage 2,' etc. It's still cancer.

A new thread may be necessary if there are people that think just because cancer afflicts different parts of the body to different degrees it's something other than cancer.


----------



## Ringel05

Pennywise said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cancer is cancer. Doesn't matter where it hits you, it's still cancer.*
> 
> Wise up, and shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dipshit. Research dollars are filtered to the squeakiest wheel. Ask someone with Pancreatic cancer, if "cancer is cancer".
Click to expand...

And you bitch about everyone else here being vitriolic??!!  Mother fucker, you are the biggest hypocritical, narcissistic asshole on the entire world wide web.  What a pathetic fuckin' looser excuse for a human being.   
(And I'm being nice).


----------



## martybegan

Just a general comment about me in general (yeah, circular I know)

While i understand people doing things like this, the symobolism involved, the feeling of group effort, and the comfort it does give some people, I'm just not one of those people who go for it. 

While I support efforts like this, i typically do not participate in the whole "change you avatar, wear this, make your post this" thing. Its nice to see when other people do it, but I'm just not the type to participate. 

That being said, Syrenn's pink bra avatar.....yowza.


----------



## Spiderman

I'll donate to charities for cancer but I'm not going to wear one of those stupid wrist bands or wear pink socks.

It's meaningless.


----------



## High_Gravity

I am here.


----------



## Spoonman

dit it work?


----------



## Michelle420

Spoonman said:


> dit it work?



It did !


----------



## Spoonman

drifter said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> dit it work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did !
Click to expand...


yea it did.  it told me the upload failed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Awesome Spoonman-I love it!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Foxfyre

Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.


----------



## AquaAthena

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.



Gosh, I think it to be "adorbs."


----------



## BDBoop

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.



Maybe?


----------



## Luissa

Pennywise said:


> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.



You do realize funding for breast cancer can help with treatment and cures for other types of cancer, right? 
Other than that, way to shit on a feel good thread, dick.


----------



## BDBoop

Or ...


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Foxfyre

BDBoop said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe?
Click to expand...


Too pretty and normal for me.


----------



## BDBoop

Okay.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ringel05

SFC Ollie said:


>



Did Tank come out of the closet?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity said:


> I am here.


Awwww! You're pretty in pink!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## westwall

SFC Ollie said:


>









M-24 Chaffee?


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Spoonman

SFC Ollie said:


>



i guess don't ask don't tell really is a thing of the past


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


>


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Spiderman

syrenn said:


>



No self respecting web head would be caught dead in that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

fyrenza said:


>



Is that a rabbit's foot? I tried rubbing it but nothing happened.


----------



## Ernie S.

Please, America! Do not elect Hillary clinton POTUS.


----------



## syrenn

Spiderman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No self respecting web head would be caught dead in that.
Click to expand...





it is amusing none the less.....


----------



## syrenn

QuickHitCurepon said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a rabbit's foot? I tried rubbing it but nothing happened.
Click to expand...



@QuickHitCurepon

nice pink avi!!!


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

She is very pretty in pink.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

syrenn said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a rabbit's foot? I tried rubbing it but nothing happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @QuickHitCurepon
> 
> nice pink avi!!!
Click to expand...


I've been saving it for something special. And that was more than a year ago.


----------



## fyrenza

QuickHitCurepon said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a rabbit's foot? I tried rubbing it but nothing happened.
Click to expand...


Oh, _something_ happened, alrighty,

but I can't tell you about it on the open forum.  



Seriously, though :  No, it's a fractal; a pleasingly pink phractal!


----------



## Roudy

syrenn said:


> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
Click to expand...

I'm totally on board with you on this.


----------



## Ernie S.

She's very pretty in nothing at all, too.


----------



## syrenn

QuickHitCurepon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a rabbit's foot? I tried rubbing it but nothing happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @QuickHitCurepon
> 
> nice pink avi!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been saving it for something special. And that was more than a year ago.
Click to expand...


nice!


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza

^THIS^ would make a KILLER avvy!


----------



## Ernie S.

Roudy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally on board with you on this.
Click to expand...


But you need a pink avi for October...


----------



## syrenn

fyrenza said:


> ^THIS^ would make a KILLER avvy!



yes it sure would!!!


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Ernie S. said:


> Please, America! Do not elect Hillary clinton POTUS.



In Argentina, they call it the presidential house, the "pink house."

Casa Rosada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........


----------



## syrenn

SFC Ollie said:


> Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........





 think pink all month long......


----------



## PixieStix

How is this?


----------



## martybegan

SFC Ollie said:


> Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........



Not to quibble too much, but that is a poorly made photograph. Look at it closely and see why.


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> How is this?




very nice pink!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

SFC Ollie said:


> Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........



I can get behind that!


----------



## Ernie S.

PixieStix said:


> How is this?



Suits you to a tee.


----------



## Ernie S.

martybegan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to quibble too much, but that is a poorly made photograph. Look at it closely and see why.
Click to expand...


I'm going with no mirror on the wall.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## martybegan

Ernie S. said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to quibble too much, but that is a poorly made photograph. Look at it closely and see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
Click to expand...


True, but I'm going more along the line that the word "Research" should be in the title.


----------



## Pennywise

Ernie S. said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I just can't help it....Looking on facebook and my Niece posted it so it's her fault...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to quibble too much, but that is a poorly made photograph. Look at it closely and see why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
Click to expand...


It says, "Support breast cancer".


----------



## syrenn




----------



## NLT

Pink floyd Breasty Milky


----------



## martybegan

Pennywise said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to quibble too much, but that is a poorly made photograph. Look at it closely and see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says, "Support breast cancer".
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

its amazing looking for pink stuff out there...... some of its is just cracking me up!


----------



## SFC Ollie

martybegan said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says, "Support breast cancer".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I hope it means to support "Breast cancer no bra day"


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anyway saw this in a national geographic email.......


----------



## naturegirl

I'm in...........this belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Wolfsister77

WTF? I think there's some pink in the sand but really? Someone thought this would be a cool photoshop? LOL


----------



## syrenn

naturegirl said:


> I'm in...........this belongs to a friend of mine.




 


nice avi..


and omg... look at that thing!!!!  it fits right in... all things pink!!!


----------



## syrenn

Wolfsister77 said:


> WTF? I think there's some pink in the sand but really? Someone thought this would be a cool photoshop? LOL


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## strollingbones

syrenn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? I think there's some pink in the sand but really? Someone thought this would be a cool photoshop? LOL
Click to expand...



that is just too creepy


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? I think there's some pink in the sand but really? Someone thought this would be a cool photoshop? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is just too creepy
Click to expand...


im telling ya, the google searches for pink stuff....  there is some very strange and funny stuff out there....


----------



## Wolfsister77

syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is just too creepy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im telling ya, the google searches for pink stuff....  there is some very strange and funny stuff out there....
Click to expand...


I know, I was trying to be original and find something that hasn't been used and I either Googled strange pink or unusual pink and I found these weird photos of sea creatures in lipstick. 

LOL 

Here's another one:


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Wolfsister77

And one more-LOL-there's pink in all of them-mostly in the sand-some people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## syrenn

is this wild or what????


----------



## strollingbones

love the new av...can you make it move?  them hearts were making me crazy then sunshine is using a heart av too....i love my bones..make them dance!!!  Now


----------



## strollingbones

thank you


----------



## syrenn

fyrenza said:


>



nice jelly [MENTION=23558]fyrenza[/MENTION]

are you having fun with all things pink?


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> love the new av...can you make it move?  them hearts were making me crazy then sunshine is using a heart av too....i love my bones..make them dance!!!  Now



 sadly...i dont have those mad skills......  I wish i did though.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Rat in the Hat

strollingbones said:


> love the new av...can you make it move?  them hearts were making me crazy then sunshine is using a heart av too....i love my bones..make them dance!!!  Now


----------



## fyrenza

syrenn said:


> are you having fun with all things pink? [/COLOR]



THREE thousand Pink Replies later ~>

YES!!!  This is a FAB thread!


----------



## syrenn

fyrenza said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you having fun with all things pink? [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THREE thousand Pink Replies later ~>
> 
> YES!!!  This is a FAB thread!
Click to expand...




 


all things pink!!!!   you better pace yourself, it lasts a month!


----------



## strollingbones

Rat in the Hat said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the new av...can you make it move?  them hearts were making me crazy then sunshine is using a heart av too....i love my bones..make them dance!!!  Now
Click to expand...



thanks rat but you are no mr fitnah.....he could do some kick ass avs


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## strollingbones

that is a piano playing bones lol


----------



## fyrenza

syrenn said:


> all things pink!!!!   you better pace yourself, it lasts a month!



Ah, but there are a MILLION pink things out there ...


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn

fyrenza said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all things pink!!!!   you better pace yourself, it lasts a month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but there are a MILLION pink things out there ...
Click to expand...


post them up..... anything pink is fair game.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## fyrenza

wEnder if any of the menfolks will use ^that^ one ...


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## 007

syrenn said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all things pink!!!!   you better pace yourself, it lasts a month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but there are a MILLION pink things out there ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post them up..... anything pink is fair game.
Click to expand...


*Cool ...*


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sunshine

Pennywise said:


> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.



*Negged!  *

Other cancers are not being 'ignored.'  But having worked in oncology for a while, I can tell you that when they break the code for breast cancer, many others will fall in right behind.  Many other cancers tend to be exacerbated by estrogen.  So, there is a link there somewhere.   Once it is known, many of the other cancers will also have a better prognosis.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You may now examine my temporary new sig line.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Roudy

fyrenza said:


>


Good one!


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Hossfly

Roudy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm totally on board with you on this.
Click to expand...

Them women should be in pink burqas. Not for me but for the Ayrabs here.


----------



## MeBelle

*Dang, there's a lot of pink T & A on my friends list! lol*


----------



## Ernie S.

Not this guy though?


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sunshine




----------



## Sunshine

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Rat, you look SO good in pink!


----------



## MeBelle

Pennywise said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to quibble too much, but that is a poorly made photograph. Look at it closely and see why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says, "Support breast cancer".
Click to expand...


It says "Set the ta tas free"

www.savethetatas.org

New studies have shown that women who wear under wire bras are at higher risk for breast cancer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Mamo's are free with ObamaCare.


----------



## Pop23

Happy to SUPPORT the cause!


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Pop23

koshergrl said:


>



Girly Gun!


----------



## syrenn

Pop23 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly Gun!
Click to expand...




girly hammer


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

fyrenza said:


>



That looks like white chocolate curls. Pretty!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.


----------



## syrenn

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.
Click to expand...



omg... you should show that one to foxfyre!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Bloodrock44

Pop23 said:


> Happy to SUPPORT the cause!





Me too!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Ringel05

MeBelle60 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says, "Support breast cancer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says "Set the ta tas free"
> 
> www.savethetatas.org
> 
> New studies have shown that women who wear under wire bras are at higher risk for breast cancer.
Click to expand...


Especially when standing too close to the microwave........


----------



## Pop23

MeBelle60 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with no mirror on the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says, "Support breast cancer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says "Set the ta tas free"
Click to expand...


Remove the second letter of the first word and I'm with ya


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Foxfyre

Sherry said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.
Click to expand...


Very pretty Sherry and thanks for thinking of me.  I've added it to my avi library but it still is just too 'normal'    I use that same one of the fox that has dived into the snow for one of my winter avi's--not in passionate pink though.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very pretty Sherry and thanks for thinking of me.  I've added it to my avi library but it still is just too 'normal'    I use that same one of the fox that has dived into the snow for one of my winter avi's--not in passionate pink though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ernie S.

???


----------



## Sherry

I found one for mudwhistle, but not sure he'd be into it.


----------



## Ernie S.

I set it as a gif to keep a transparant background and set it avi size.


----------



## BDBoop

Wanna have some fun? Go to Pinterest and type 'pink' in the search.


----------



## BDBoop

Ernie S. said:


> I set it as a gif to keep a transparant background and set it avi size.



So very perfect.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm in.  Don't really like the avi  but it will do until I can find something better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very pretty Sherry and thanks for thinking of me.  I've added it to my avi library but it still is just too 'normal'    I use that same one of the fox that has dived into the snow for one of my winter avi's--not in passionate pink though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ernie S.

fixed it a bit. Edge looked harsh.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sherry said:


> I found one for mudwhistle, but not sure he'd be into it.



He so needs to use this one! 

 [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION] - Show us how good you look in pink!


----------



## BDBoop

Am I the first!?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoysQe-2HS4]Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly

BDBoop said:


> Am I the first!?
> 
> Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube


On the thread 'Pink Avis October 2013" I've been posting pink elephunks all evening. Here's more for you.

AOL Search


The thread started by MeBelle60

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/316883-pink-avis-october-2013-a.html


----------



## BDBoop

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the first!?
> 
> Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> On the thread 'Pink Avis October 2013" I've been posting pink elephunks all evening. Here's more for you.
> 
> AOL Search
> 
> 
> The thread started by MeBelle60
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/316883-pink-avis-october-2013-a.html
Click to expand...


But the actual video?


----------



## Pop23

BDBoop said:


> Am I the first!?
> 
> Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube



I hang with them dudes nearly every night!


----------



## Againsheila

syrenn said:


> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
Click to expand...


Actually pink is the color for breast cancer (yes each cancer has it's own color).  Since I had breast cancer, I'm gonna go without the pink.  Besides that color look horrible on me.  (not to mention the fact that I can't figure out how to change my avatar)


----------



## BDBoop

Purty!


----------



## Ernie S.

BDBoop said:


> Am I the first!?
> 
> Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube



I'm 64 and have had 3 wives and 4 children. You're not even the 40th.


----------



## Hossfly

BDBoop said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the first!?
> 
> Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> On the thread 'Pink Avis October 2013" I've been posting pink elephunks all evening. Here's more for you.
> 
> AOL Search
> 
> 
> The thread started by MeBelle60
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/316883-pink-avis-october-2013-a.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the actual video?
Click to expand...

No, just the stills.


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
Click to expand...


You're a terrible influance.


----------



## syrenn

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mission is simple, to help the internet "go pink for october" in an effort to raise awareness for breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a terrible influance.
Click to expand...



*fans self* 


nice avi you got there samson......


----------



## Samson

syrenn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a terrible influance.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *fans self*
> 
> 
> nice avi you got there samson......
Click to expand...


Glad to show my "support."


----------



## syrenn

Samson said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a terrible influance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fans self*
> 
> 
> nice avi you got there samson......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to show my "support."
Click to expand...


----------



## Againsheila

Thursday evening I'll will be once again attending my sorority meeting.  I'm the secretary.  We raise funds for cancer research.  What some on here today are doing, I'm doing almost everyday.  Raising awareness, collecting donations, doing swap meetings, bazaars, bowling tournaments, etc.  I had breast cancer in Feb of 2006.  I'm still here.  I was lucky, I also still have my breasts, though they are a little lopsided.  I'm not wearing pink, I'm not putting pink in my avatar and I'm not putting pink in my posts.  I happen to know that pink is the color for breast cancer.  Other cancers have different colors. Gold, for example, is for leukemia.  White or Pearl for lung cancer.  Please know that even if I'm not advertizing it in all of my posts, I am always aware of cancer and always working towards it's eradication.

FW chapter of Phi Beta Psi sorority helps cancer research - Federal Way Mirror

The chapter helps support local charities, people in need and cancer research grants.  Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center is among local organizations that has received contributions from the Federal Way chapter. To learn more, call (253) 719-8444.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Noomi




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Noomi

^???


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> ^???




you mean what is it that i posted?


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Roudy

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> October is National Breast Cancer Awareness month. All over the country walks are happening to support breast cancer in all its forms. Support them if you can. If you love breasts post all things PINK!
> 
> A simple but powerful statement....
> 
> 
> Pink for October::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally on board with you on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them women should be in pink burqas. Not for me but for the Ayrabs here.
Click to expand...

Talk about crazy:


----------



## Noomi




----------



## Ernie S.

Anyone else seeing strange things with the site?
All kinds of stuff missing.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

See this?


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


>



Your image didn't show up.

Going to restart my browser.


----------



## Ernie S.

Now at least the image is there.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Ernie S.

OK It was something weird here. Restarted my firefox and it seems fine


----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza

Hey!  It IS Two-for-2's-day.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop

fyrenza said:


>



Oh, I thought so! That's Mrs. Jensen Ackles. She's a new mom.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda

syrenn said:


> Esmeralda said:
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

Behold the pink lobster mold:


----------



## MeBelle

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mamo's are free with ObamaCare.



Only half true.

Mammogram screenings are free.

Diagnostic Mammograms are entirely a different story. 


Thanks for playing


----------



## MeBelle

koshergrl said:


> Behold the pink lobster mold:



Is that the same avi you had previously?
 [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]


----------



## Indofred

Pennywise said:


> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.



I have to most strongly disagree with that post in a "Fuck off, bastard" sort of way.
Breast cancer is a killer and, as far as I'm concerned, deserves support.
That doesn't exclude support for other types of research but I object most strongly to posts such as yours.

Consider this - if a member of your family or a close friend were to suffer from this, would you post the same load of old bollocks and tell the lady concerned to get fucked?

I don't think so.


----------



## Darkwind

Indofred said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to most strongly disagree with that post in a "Fuck off, bastard" sort of way.
> Breast cancer is a killer and, as far as I'm concerned, deserves support.
> That doesn't exclude support for other types of research but I object most strongly to posts such as yours.
> 
> Consider this - if a member of your family or a close friend were to suffer from this, would you post the same load of old bollocks and tell the lady concerned to get fucked?
> 
> I don't think so.
Click to expand...

My sister-in-law was taken by breast cancer.  We support it year round, but put out a little extra effort when called upon.  

In all the years I have been coming to this forum, I have never changed My Avi......Today no one will recognize Me!


----------



## Indofred

Darkwind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the fucking lobbying shit to get yet more tax dollars while other more pernicious cancers are all but ignored.
> 
> Take your pink and go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to most strongly disagree with that post in a "Fuck off, bastard" sort of way.
> Breast cancer is a killer and, as far as I'm concerned, deserves support.
> That doesn't exclude support for other types of research but I object most strongly to posts such as yours.
> 
> Consider this - if a member of your family or a close friend were to suffer from this, would you post the same load of old bollocks and tell the lady concerned to get fucked?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister-in-law was taken by breast cancer.  We support it year round, but put out a little extra effort when called upon.
> 
> In all the years I have been coming to this forum, I have never changed My Avi......Today no one will recognize Me!
Click to expand...


I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

I can't really change the avi but I did make a little addition to my sig line.


----------



## Darkwind

Indofred said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to most strongly disagree with that post in a "Fuck off, bastard" sort of way.
> Breast cancer is a killer and, as far as I'm concerned, deserves support.
> That doesn't exclude support for other types of research but I object most strongly to posts such as yours.
> 
> Consider this - if a member of your family or a close friend were to suffer from this, would you post the same load of old bollocks and tell the lady concerned to get fucked?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister-in-law was taken by breast cancer.  We support it year round, but put out a little extra effort when called upon.
> 
> In all the years I have been coming to this forum, I have never changed My Avi......Today no one will recognize Me!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> I can't really change the avi but I did make a little addition to my sig line.
Click to expand...

Thanks.


I think that I need to put more work into My graphic arts skills.....I've seen some pretty good avi's so far.


----------



## Sunshine

Rat in the Hat said:


>



When I see these humongous animals, and they are all over rural America, I just have to wonder about the salesman.  I mean, how do you walk into a restaurant and convince the owner that he needs a giant pink elephant?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see these humongous animals, and they are all over rural America, I just have to wonder about the salesman.  I mean, how do you walk into a restaurant and convince the owner that he needs a giant pink elephant?
Click to expand...


Usually it's the other way around. A strange owner gets a goofy idea, then searches for someone to make his dream happen.


----------



## syrenn

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]

a pink bicycle.... it just tickled me funny is all.   



here is a pink bike helmet for its rider.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> Behold the pink lobster mold:



 [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]

that not pink kg... its copper. 


this is a pink lobster!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Wolfsister77

syrenn said:


>



That is so cute.


----------



## Ernie S.

Luddly Neddite said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamo's are free with ObamaCare.
Click to expand...

*
Free?*

Do medical instrument companies give away their equipment? Do technicians work for free? Do doctors reviewing the results donate their time?


----------



## Againsheila

Well since everyone else is posting something pink, I'm starting to feel left out, so....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Ernie S.

koshergrl said:


> Behold the pink lobster mold:



pinker.


----------



## Ernie S.

Ernie S. said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the pink lobster mold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinker.
Click to expand...


more pink mold:


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the pink lobster mold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinker.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]

omg.... you need to pm that to her!!! now THAT is a pink lobster!


----------



## Foxfyre

Ernie S. said:


> ???



I really do like this one Ernie but it is so um. . .beautiful?  Not exactly my avi style but it is so pretty I'm gonna use it at least for a few days.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## boedicca

For mon cher lumpikins:


----------



## Againsheila

So, is this a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sarah G

High_Gravity said:


>



She is so beautiful.  I've seen her in so many movies lately so she's made that beauty work for her.

Lovely picture, I remember that dress.


----------



## Swagger

Back in the day a third of the world's surface was covered in pink, including a certain territory, the name of which escapes me at present...


----------



## syrenn

Swagger said:


> Back in the day a third of the world's surface was covered in pink, including a certain territory which escapes me at present...




swaggar.... you put up pink support!


----------



## Swagger

Imperial pink. It's rather fetching, no?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Swagger said:


> Back in the day a third of the world's surface was covered in pink, including a certain territory, the name of which escapes me at present...



Great Britain??


----------



## BDBoop

Ernie S. said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the first!?
> 
> Dumbo - Pink Elephants On Parade - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 64 and have had 3 wives and 4 children. You're not even the 40th.
Click to expand...


Allow me to rephrase.

"Am I the first to post this video in the matter of all things pink?"

Why yes! I do believe I am.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>



What color hen would that have been?


----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

Swagger said:


> Imperial pink. It's rather fetching, no?




yes it sure is


thanks... i love ya!


----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color hen would that have been?
Click to expand...




a pink banded one?


----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


>





 



i see we think alike! I posted that one farther up thread......


----------



## April

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see we think alike! I posted that one farther up thread......
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Esmeralda

syrenn said:


> esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [mention=42498]esmeralda[/mention]
> 
> a pink bicycle.... It just tickled me funny is all.
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pink bike helmet for its rider.
Click to expand...


----------



## BDBoop

This is fun.


----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see we think alike! I posted that one farther up thread......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


>



I have one of those!


----------



## MeBelle

This is what it's all about....


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> This is what it's all about....





actually, this is what it is all about.....


so that they may never have to suffer.......


----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

Want!


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Want!



lol... shirk it down and out it in your sig.....


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... shirk it down and out it in your sig.....
Click to expand...


No, silly. I want the boots!


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the pink lobster mold:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]
> 
> that not pink kg... its copper.
> 
> 
> this is a pink lobster!
Click to expand...


I was giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


>



will go very well with this.....


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it's all about....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, this is what it is all about.....
> 
> 
> so that they may never have to suffer.......
Click to expand...


Did you read the thread? 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...a-names-at-stake-post7955690.html#post7955690


----------



## Hossfly

Kids called it 'Pink Eye' and it would get you out of school for a day or two.


----------



## syrenn

Hossfly said:


> Kids called it 'Pink Eye' and it would get you out of school for a day or two.



LOL...i thought of that too.....


----------



## boedicca

I'd rather have one of these:


----------



## syrenn

and for all those in pink....you look good in it.


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> and for all those in pink....you look good in it.



You do realize that those 8 drinks cost $1,250.00 each, right?

l'chaim


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> and for all those in pink....you look good in it.



*3 cheers for free drinks!!
*


*L'chaim!

L'chaim!

L'chaim!!!!*







.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> and for all those in pink....you look good in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that those 8 drinks cost $1,250.00 each, right?
> 
> l'chaim
Click to expand...


im going to need to make more drinks....


----------



## Ernie S.

10 grand a round? Who around here can afford that?


----------



## Sherry




----------



## The T

Okay guys...Onboard...Hope my avie meets approval?


----------



## Hossfly

The T said:


> Okay guys...Onboard...Hope my avie meets approval?


A pink rabbit? Kewl!


----------



## The T

Hossfly said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys...Onboard...Hope my avie meets approval?
> 
> 
> 
> A pink rabbit? Kewl!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

High_Gravity said:


>



I got some of those!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn

The T said:


> Okay guys...Onboard...Hope my avie meets approval?



its ggrreeeaaattt!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Againsheila

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color hen would that have been?
Click to expand...


What color rooster would it have been?


----------



## The T

syrenn said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys...Onboard...Hope my avie meets approval?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its ggrreeeaaattt!
Click to expand...

 
Thanks...



 
​


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Obi Wan doesn't like pink.


----------



## The T

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obi Wan doesn't like pink.


WOWEEE!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


>



I should neg you for that


----------



## Mertex

Againsheila said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color hen would that have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What color rooster would it have been?
Click to expand...


Okay, roosters don't lay eggs.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should neg you for that
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


>




Woooohooo, that's really pretty!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## BDBoop

Rat in the Hat said:


>




"They stole my freakin kidney!"


----------



## syrenn




----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_RZ82aZ6A"]Bruce Springsteen - "Pink Cadillac" (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Ernie S.

I like this:


----------



## April




----------



## Ernie S.

Sherry said:


>


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> Sherry said:
Click to expand...



that was pink hose sherry posted.... not rope.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

First grandbaby girl, pretty in pink.


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that was pink hose sherry posted.... not rope.
Click to expand...


Pink hose, pink hoes..... What the hell?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ernie S. said:


> I like this:



Looks like tree roots.


----------



## BDBoop

This is such a beautiful young lady.


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Hossfly

Found a link. These are iron on patches.


American Flag Embroidered Patch Iron on Pink Ladies Breast Cancer Awareness USA | eBay


----------



## April




----------



## boedicca




----------



## alan1

Sherry said:


>



And what do you use that for?


----------



## mudwhistle

A real Tea Party.........


----------



## Ernie S.

Hmmm


----------



## April




----------



## Samson

Sherry said:


>




Nice Hose.


----------



## Hossfly

Enchanted Rock State Park, Fredericksburg, TX

Pink Granite dome.


----------



## Againsheila

Mertex said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color hen would that have been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color rooster would it have been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, roosters don't lay eggs.
Click to expand...


good point.  That's what happens when I only have 2 hours of sleep.  give me a drink and the thinking gets even worse.


----------



## BDBoop

Another beauty.


----------



## April




----------



## Mr. H.

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Is that pink k'nip?


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

My favorite flower

Stargazer Lilly


----------



## Samson

Hossfly said:


> Enchanted Rock State Park, Fredericksburg, TX
> 
> Pink Granite dome.



I like to think of it as the Pink Granite Bulge.


----------



## mudwhistle

Samson said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enchanted Rock State Park, Fredericksburg, TX
> 
> Pink Granite dome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think of it as the Pink Granite Bulge.
Click to expand...


The Crazy Horse Monument has a pink tinge to it.


----------



## Samson

mudwhistle said:


> My favorite flower
> 
> Stargazer Lilly



You have a favorite flower?

Welcome to my favorite smilie....


----------



## Mr. H.

Here's MY favorite flower... the sweet pea. 

There's an alleyway in my hometown where these would grow in bundles along a trellis. I'd drive up, roll down the window, and pick a bunch for my gal. Ahh... da days of my yoot.


----------



## Sherry

alan1 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you use that for?
Click to expand...


Water my garden.



Samson said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Hose.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## BDBoop

Still miss.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Ernie S.

Hopefully, we won't see much of this guy all month.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> Hopefully, we won't see much of this guy all month.




eye bleach....i need eye bleach!


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## syrenn

Sherry said:


>


----------



## April

Ernie S. said:


> Hopefully, we won't see much of this guy all month.



Hey! That be mah future baby daddy! Leave him alone!


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we won't see much of this guy all month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eye bleach....i need eye bleach!
Click to expand...


Creepy, huh?


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we won't see much of this guy all month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eye bleach....i need eye bleach!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Creepy, huh?
Click to expand...



any man in a speedo is creepy.....


----------



## BDBoop

xoxo


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## syrenn

Hossfly said:


>



oohhh... so cute!


----------



## April




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Oh, look! Pink ear muffs!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Amelia

The bizarre PINK lakes from around the world that look like milkshakes due to a freak of nature | Mail Online


----------



## Esmeralda

AngelsNDemons said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, we won't see much of this guy all month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! That be mah future baby daddy! Leave him alone!
Click to expand...


LMAO


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vmX00U13Jk]Pleasantville (1998) At Last - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April

(Shut up Sy!)


----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> (Shut up Sy!)



i didnt say a word!!

but now that you bring it up.....

i told you!!


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Jensen Ackles.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## AVG-JOE

Check out the new shades from uncle Ernie!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qEsTCTuajE]Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Samson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite flower
> 
> Stargazer Lilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a favorite flower?
> 
> Welcome to my favorite smilie....
Click to expand...


You're wearing a pink speedo while talking shit????


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Darkwind

I sometimes don't understand My tastes when it comes to women...I find this woman so hot I'd consider and actual extra-marital activity....and that does not happen very often.
















Of course, the double entendre helps.


----------



## Hossfly

boedicca said:


>


Is that Jroc? I thought he was taller.


----------



## mudwhistle

Darkwind said:


> I sometimes don't understand My tastes when it comes to women...I find this woman so hot I'd consider and actual extra-marital activity....and that does not happen very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the double entendre helps.



I'd Fuck her.......


----------



## Darkwind

mudwhistle said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes don't understand My tastes when it comes to women...I find this woman so hot I'd consider and actual extra-marital activity....and that does not happen very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the double entendre helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd Fuck her.......
Click to expand...

Well yeah...but the gist is would you feel guilty?   LOL

I'm thinking of starting a thread about all things......no, not pink..though...Hmmmm..........................




Where was I?  

Oh, yeah....all things of guilty pleasure.....need not be graphic.....but we'll ignore if you if it isn't.   lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


btw..I think the phrase is, "I'd tap that!'


----------



## Ernie S.

And from Pablo Picasso:


----------



## Alfalfa

This thread has finally found it's own level.


----------



## Hossfly

High_Gravity on patrol.


----------



## Hossfly

Alfalfa said:


> This thread has finally found it's own level.


Go away.


----------



## Alfalfa

Hey, I didn't sink it to gutter level...


----------



## Ernie S.

Make sure you view the large image


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ernie S. said:


> Make sure you view the large image



Save that one for Easter!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


>



the pink trolls crack me up!!!!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

I love the way trolls' hair sticks up like that.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> I love the way trolls' hair sticks up like that.




A Pink hammer will fix the hair..... flatten it right out..


----------



## mudwhistle

Darkwind said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes don't understand My tastes when it comes to women...I find this woman so hot I'd consider and actual extra-marital activity....and that does not happen very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the double entendre helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd Fuck her.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah...but the gist is would you feel guilty?   LOL
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a thread about all things......no, not pink..though...Hmmmm..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was I?
> 
> Oh, yeah....all things of guilty pleasure.....need not be graphic.....but we'll ignore if you if it isn't.   lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> 
> btw..I think the phrase is, "I'd tap that!'
Click to expand...


I only double-tap.


----------



## April




----------



## KissMy

AngelsNDemons said:


>



 Pink Eye!


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## The T

One of our Radio Customers And their *FACEBOOK PAGE Cover photo this month...* "Pink Heals"...

Have a look...

Regards,

~T


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Happy Bunny!!!


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## boedicca

Moon Goon!


----------



## skye




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## boedicca




----------



## asaratis

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Here...let me hose you out!


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## mudwhistle

I know there's some pink in this picture somewhere........I'm still looking for it. 



Might take awhile.


----------



## syrenn

[MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## mudwhistle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyYki2GYxGs]Star Trek Into Darkness - Bonus: Opening Scene (2013) Featurette: Official Movie HD - MostMovies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## syrenn

pink salt slab for cooking


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## syrenn

pink salt shot glasses


----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Those poor girls!


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Saw it, so now all of you have to look at it to!

BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## The T

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ"]Aerosmith - Pink - YouTube[/ame]


And of Course "LITTLE PINK HOUSES"...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6bpUDjSPSg"]John Mellencamp and Kid Rock Pink Houses The Concert For New York City HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Little girls like pink.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Ql6C9CeWc]Pink Pony Surprise for Rosie Dale's 5th Happy Birthday Party Bronies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

AngelsNDemons said:


>



That makes me miss [MENTION=29904]Dabs[/MENTION].


----------



## mudwhistle

BDBoop said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me miss [MENTION=29904]Dabs[/MENTION].
Click to expand...


Where is she?


----------



## BDBoop

mudwhistle said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes me miss [MENTION=29904]Dabs[/MENTION].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is she?
Click to expand...


Dunno, I haven't seen her since I returned.


----------



## BDBoop

She hasn't been on since April.

I hope she's okay.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm due for my mammogram this month but I kind of have an issue with the radiation.

I can just hear it..."Ah, too bad they didn't know that mammogram radiation promotes breast cancer when poor old Kooshdakhaa started getting mammograms back when she was 42."

I feel very uneasy about it.  I've been told I no longer need annual pap smears since I've never had one that was positive...but I'm like, "Hey!  The pap smear doesn't pump radiation into my body, why are you discontinuing that!!!???"  I've never had a problem on a mammogram either, why do I have to continue having those every damn year?

I don't trust healthcare providers.  I don't think they really give much of a damn about what happens to little ole me.


----------



## syrenn

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I'm due for my mammogram this month but I kind of have an issue with the radiation.
> 
> I can just hear it..."Ah, too bad they didn't know that mammogram radiation promotes breast cancer when poor old Kooshdakhaa started getting mammograms back when she was 42."
> 
> I feel very uneasy about it.  I've been told I no longer need annual pap smears since I've never had one that was positive...but I'm like, "Hey!  The pap smear doesn't pump radiation into my body, why are you discontinuing that!!!???"  I've never had a problem on a mammogram either, why do I have to continue having those every damn year?
> 
> I don't trust healthcare providers.  I don't think they really give much of a damn about what happens to little ole me.




Im due up for mine too.... first thing i tell them is... you are going to need the biggest plates... OMG... when they smash it down.... its HUGE!  cracks me up.  

*GET THAT PAP smear!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those poor girls!
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I imagine they get pretty skanky themselves out there after a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

syrenn said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm due for my mammogram this month but I kind of have an issue with the radiation.
> 
> I can just hear it..."Ah, too bad they didn't know that mammogram radiation promotes breast cancer when poor old Kooshdakhaa started getting mammograms back when she was 42."
> 
> I feel very uneasy about it.  I've been told I no longer need annual pap smears since I've never had one that was positive...but I'm like, "Hey!  The pap smear doesn't pump radiation into my body, why are you discontinuing that!!!???"  I've never had a problem on a mammogram either, why do I have to continue having those every damn year?
> 
> I don't trust healthcare providers.  I don't think they really give much of a damn about what happens to little ole me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im due up for mine too.... first thing i tell them is... you are going to need the biggest plates... OMG... when they smash it down.... its HUGE!  cracks me up.
> 
> *GET THAT PAP smear!!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...


When they squeeze my boobs hard enough to hurt I like to look at them and say, "Hmmm...you remind me of a former boyfriend of mine!"  ROFL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## SFC Ollie

Fresh off FB and My daughters kitchen......


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Rat in the Hat

BAAAA!!!!!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Intense




----------



## mudwhistle

syrenn said:


>



Ohhhhhhhh....purtyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If it won't show up, try this link: http://www.wallcoo.net/cartoon/archigraphs_creative_goods_desktop/images/Pink.jpg


----------



## syrenn




----------



## mudwhistle

Mt. Rainer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

syrenn said:


>



Cake pops! 

Those things take time to make.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Cherry Blossoms - Washington, DC


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Intense




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Intense




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## mudwhistle

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cake pops!
> 
> Those things take time to make.
Click to expand...


They don't grow them?


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Hossfly

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If it won't show up, try this link: http://www.wallcoo.net/cartoon/archigraphs_creative_goods_desktop/images/Pink.jpg


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly

Hulk Hogan wears pink, guys.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Hossfly

Obama throws out the first pitch. (Ain't he purty?)


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Sherry said:


>



 [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Dante

[MENTION=39702]MisterBeale[/MENTION]
http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ease-obesity-and-fun-fun-fun.html#post7963591


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## syrenn




----------



## koshergrl

MeBelle60 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Behold the pink lobster mold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same avi you had previously?
> @koshergrl
Click to expand...


No but we were talking about it recently..I posted a pic of my daughter and I have a bunch of copper colored molds hanging on my wall, and the lobster one is up there, lol. I honestly never got it until my oldest son came to visit the first christmas I was here...he came down the hall and looked up and said "MOM! What the HECK have you got on the wall????" Well immediately everybody in the house knew what it looked like...it's still there. I might make a lobster cake or a lobster jello or something, you  never know lolol...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cinque Terre Italy


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


>



She is gorgeous who is that?


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## April




----------



## Ernie S.

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous who is that?
Click to expand...


Katrina Kaif


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Who wouldn't love to have someone surprise them with these:


----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie

syrenn said:


>




Do we want to know what that is?


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April

syrenn said:


>


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> syrenn said:
Click to expand...


not my fault.... you started it.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## KissMy

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not my fault.... you started it.
Click to expand...


Bad Girl! You deserve a spanking.


----------



## April

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not my fault.... you started it.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

KissMy said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault.... you started it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad Girl! You deserve a spanking.
Click to expand...


I'm all over it.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


>



nice dress!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice dress!!!
Click to expand...


I was about to say the same thing. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

High_Gravity said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> not my fault.... you started it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Girl! You deserve a spanking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all over it.
Click to expand...


It ain't pink!!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I have a pair of these for the gym!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Pink Fairy Armadillo


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te

Did someone forget the flamingos?


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## syrenn

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I have a pair of these for the gym!




have some pink socks to go with them.....


----------



## TemplarKormac

I'm seriously considering keeping this avie forever. It's so badass.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## TemplarKormac

mudwhistle said:


>



Reminds me of the pilot episodes to Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## April




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## syrenn




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Jarlaxle

Sarah G said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covering two causes at the same time?
> 
> BTW whenever Mrs. H. gives me shit for my lackadaisical lifestyle- booze, tobacco... I remind her that while in her late 50's she's NEVER had a mammogram. Nor a pelvic exam in 18 years. Nor a physical in 15. And there is a history of cancer in her family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wear a pink ribbon in October and shame her into getting a mammo at least.
Click to expand...


Or wrap her securely in tape and bring her yourself!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

Jarlaxle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Covering two causes at the same time?
> 
> BTW whenever Mrs. H. gives me shit for my lackadaisical lifestyle- booze, tobacco... I remind her that while in her late 50's she's NEVER had a mammogram. Nor a pelvic exam in 18 years. Nor a physical in 15. And there is a history of cancer in her family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a pink ribbon in October and shame her into getting a mammo at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or wrap her securely in tape and bring her yourself!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

syrenn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a pink ribbon in October and shame her into getting a mammo at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or wrap her securely in tape and bring her yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Coool tape.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Sherry




----------



## mudwhistle

Sherry said:


>



What a cute scarf.


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## KissMy

Who the hell was complaining about my pink breast exam avatar????


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Ernie S.

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice dress!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was about to say the same thing. LOL
Click to expand...


Not exactly what I was about to say.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## boedicca

I so <3 the Peter Pan guy at Peter Pan's Home Page!******************************


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


> I so <3 the Peter Pan guy at Peter Pan's Home Page!******************************




eye bleach....i need eye bleach


----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop

Mammograhams!

» Breast Cancer Awareness Month: Get your Mammo-Grahams!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Mammograhams!
> 
> » Breast Cancer Awareness Month: Get your Mammo-Grahams!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], do you do pinterest?


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], do you do pinterest?



no, do you?


----------



## BDBoop

Probably not as often as I'd like. It really is an amazing site. Anything you find of interest, type in the search and wander aimlessly about. 

My daughter is addicted, I can't even believe how much Supernatural stuff she's pinned.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Probably not as often as I'd like. It really is an amazing site. Anything you find of interest, type in the search and wander aimlessly about.
> 
> My daughter is addicted, I can't even believe how much Supernatural stuff she's pinned.



ill take a look.


----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], do you do pinterest?



I have been MIA due to Pinterest. I am addicted too. I have both places....weheartit AND pinterest. I just found some awesome ideas for next spring I plan to try. Like the bricks painted to look like books. I have OODLES of bricks. I never thought of painting them to look like novels and have in the back yard. Rain? No problemo. They aren't real.






From here:

Artsy And Crafty

And next year, I am gonna do my strawberries in the pvc pipe!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], do you do pinterest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been MIA due to Pinterest. I am addicted too. I have both places....weheartit AND pinterest. I just found some awesome ideas for next spring I plan to try. Like the bricks painted to look like books. I have OODLES of bricks. I never thought of painting them to look like novels and have in the back yard. Rain? No problemo. They aren't real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here:
> 
> Artsy And Crafty
> 
> And next year, I am gonna do my strawberries in the pvc pipe!
Click to expand...


Oh, COOL!!! I gotta show the book bricks to my best friend.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], do you do pinterest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been MIA due to Pinterest. I am addicted too. I have both places....weheartit AND pinterest. I just found some awesome ideas for next spring I plan to try. Like the bricks painted to look like books. I have OODLES of bricks. I never thought of painting them to look like novels and have in the back yard. Rain? No problemo. They aren't real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From here:
> 
> Artsy And Crafty
> 
> And next year, I am gonna do my strawberries in the pvc pipe!
Click to expand...




very cool!!!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


>



Somebody wanna shove Esmeralda into the four digits?


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanna shove Esmeralda into the four digits?
Click to expand...


I almost got her there, lol.


----------



## April

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanna shove Esmeralda into the four digits?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile....I found some cool stuff for BC awareness at Pinterest.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop

AngelsNDemons said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody wanna shove Esmeralda into the four digits?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Woot-wooT!!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Gracie

It's halloween too....so how about a pink ghost?


----------



## Gracie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop

I love this one.


----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

one perfect bite!


----------



## Gracie

So...did you gals make an appt for a mamm or already did it? Get goin' if not!

Guys too!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


>



Those should be MINE!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvEXpDdyvvc]Jason Mraz - Sleeping to Dream (with lyrics).flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## mudwhistle

My home planet Vulcan.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Endangered pink dolphins South America


----------



## mudwhistle

Pink


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## TemplarKormac

[MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Brazilian Barbie


----------



## TemplarKormac

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

Your thread logo has arrived.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Salt Plains in Bonaire, Dutch Antilles


----------



## Esmeralda

The Pompadour Cotinga is native to the northern part of South America.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Cherry Blossom Lake - Sakura, Japan


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TemplarKormac

Esmeralda said:


> Salt Pans in Bonaire, Dutch Antilles



Is that a photograph of what one of the ten plagues looked like?


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ernie S.

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those should be MINE!!!!
Click to expand...


Didn't think you needed a prosthetic.


----------



## Ernie S.

BDBoop said:


> .



Nice....... eyes. Yes, eyes. True story.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## SuMar

Think Pink!!


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## syrenn




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Ernie S.

High_Gravity said:


>



She's looking good for 47, ain't she?


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

This one needs repeating.


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn

a pink whine....


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## fyrenza

I glommed onto THIS for my avvy!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## asaratis

fyrenza said:


>



I wonder how somebody got that little bugger to stay still long enough to dye him all those colors!


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te

These are for [MENTION=19374]Ernie[/MENTION]S.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## High_Gravity

I'm out of here guys have a great weekend!


----------



## mudwhistle

Isla Fisher...........drool.......


----------



## mudwhistle

Hossfly said:


>



This little piggy went to market.........this little piggy stayed home.......


----------



## syrenn

pink alfalfa.... who knew?


----------



## syrenn

Hossfly said:


>



aaaawwwww.... so cute!


----------



## mudwhistle

Derideo_Te said:


>



Nice.......


----------



## April




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## April




----------



## The T

Here in my hometown, The Florida East Coast Railway shows their support...

*JACKSONVILLE, Fl, Sept. 30, 2013 *



> The Florida East Coast Railway ("FECR") recently took delivery of two refurbished locomotives (436 and 425). These locomotives have a new paint scheme that recognizes breast cancer awareness. "These locomotives provide a visible example of FECR's support to find a cure for breast cancer," said FECR's CEO Jim Hertwig. "The locomotives were painted in honor of our employees, customers, suppliers, and the communities we serve who have fought for the cure. The locomotives will operate in local service along our network."


*LINK*






While at the Jacksonville Transportation Authority yard doing my annual PM on their fleet, I happened to catch one of the two leading a train through the yard that is right next to where I was working.
Enjoy,
~T 




​


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly

syrenn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaawwwww.... so cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## mudwhistle

Malala Yousafzai


----------



## Derideo_Te

For [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Hossfly

*Jihadist*


----------



## Hossfly

*Vicious T-Rex*


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Hossfly

Hossfly said:


>


*For Those Who Don't Know*

Breast Cancer, Causes, Tests, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Ernie S.

fyrenza said:


> I glommed onto THIS for my avvy!



Happy Easter?


----------



## Ernie S.

Derideo_Te said:


> These are for [MENTION=19374]Ernie[/MENTION]S.



Those are just wrong!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>




Aww, is that "the little devil"?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Desperado

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=US9lRkeW-m0][Frijid Pink - The House Of The Rising Sun] A - The House Of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UAQAi_gDak"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UAQAi_gDak[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pES8SezkV8w][HD] Britney Spears, Beyonce & Pink - We Will Rock You (Pepsi) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## American_Jihad

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...&rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS324US325&q=hello+kitty+ar+15​


----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


>




Aww, somebody really loved their pet!


----------



## boedicca




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca

Sherry said:


>




I owe you rep!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


>




Oooooh, jummmy!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


>


----------



## syrenn




----------



## boedicca

My new coffee cup!


----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


> My new coffee cup!



its adorable!!!


----------



## boedicca

I think the Hegemony should add it to the smiley list.


----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


> I think the Hegemony should add it to the smiley list.



me too!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## mudwhistle

Mertex said:


>



Pink balls........


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## mudwhistle

Speaking of pink balls........this is called turning the tables.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Rat in the Hat

mudwhistle said:


> Speaking of pink balls........this is called turning the tables.


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION], [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION], [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

*looks all innocent at [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]!*


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April

syrenn said:


> *looks all innocent at [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]!*



Dammit woman!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Ohuh!


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I have 2 cloaks - one is white satin and the other is black velvet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Starlight




----------



## Vikrant

#ff69b4


----------



## Noomi




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Vikrant

This thread is the fastest moving object in this galaxy.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza

Vikrant said:


> This thread is the fastest moving object in this galaxy.



GORGEOUS avvy, Vik!!!


----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Sherry




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## Noomi




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense

JERRY LEE LEWIS - PINK CADILLAC 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_RZ82aZ6A]Bruce Springsteen - "Pink Cadillac" (original) - YouTube[/ame]
Bruce Springsteen - "Pink Cadillac" (original)

Bruce Springsteen and Jerry Lee Lewis performing 'Pink Cadillac'


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## fyrenza




----------



## April




----------



## Connery

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fv-RgViiec]Days of Wine and Roses - David Cullen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUeuAnMNDhA]Montrose- Rock Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNg-xClEnqM]i dream of jeannie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QPR3vHoDvE]Pound On My Muffin - SHIRA FT ASCO **Official Music Video** - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

http://holykaw.alltop.com/seattles-famous-wall-o-gum


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DctFn0JUqf8]LazyTown - Give Your Friends A Surprise (full song, season 3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0vgeVmrAoc]Gloria Estefan - Miss Little Havana (Live on Rosie Show 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD5kvqO96Os]Cells, Cell Structure and Functions - CBSE NCERT Science - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Cloris Leachman Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com



> In 1946, while attending Northwestern University, Leachman competed in the Miss America pageant as Miss Chicago. She didnt win the Miss America title, but she used her pageant winnings to move to New York City and begin an acting career. She attended the Actors Studio in its earliest years, studying with famous director Elia Kazan.


----------



## BDBoop

The pink is on the page. The shoes.

Walking a mile in her shoes is what real men do... - The Meta Picture


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> The pink is on the page. The shoes.
> 
> Walking a mile in her shoes is what real men do... - The Meta Picture


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

boedicca said:


>



omg....




i found this recipe! 
The Café Sucré Farine: Biscoff Kiss Cookies - Everything's Prettier in Pink!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## boedicca




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## percysunshine




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda

I love old stuff.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## BDBoop

Ola. I changed my avatar and can't remember where to report.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Ola. I changed my avatar and can't remember where to report.



oohhh... and its a cute one too!!! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/316883-pink-avis-october-2013-a.html


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## syrenn




----------



## jon_berzerk

syrenn said:


>



whatever the hell that thing is 

it is cute


----------



## syrenn

jon_berzerk said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever the hell that thing is
> 
> it is cute
Click to expand...


i wish i could tell you what it is......i have no idea. But i agree...its pretty darn cute!


----------



## jon_berzerk

syrenn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever the hell that thing is
> 
> it is cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wish i could tell you what it is......i have no idea. But i agree...its pretty darn cute!
Click to expand...


it has like little hands pretty cool


----------



## syrenn

jon_berzerk said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> whatever the hell that thing is
> 
> it is cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could tell you what it is......i have no idea. But i agree...its pretty darn cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it has like little hands pretty cool
Click to expand...


Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## Mr. H.

Pink grandbaby.


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> Pink grandbaby.



OMG...really???? 


congratulations!


----------



## Mr. H.

I dig babbies.


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> I dig babbies.



does she have a name?


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> Pink grandbaby.



Best

Looking

Baby

EVAR!!


----------



## Mr. H.

syrenn said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig babbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does she have a name?
Click to expand...


That's... complicated. BTW she's a he. 

And not my bloodline. But I'm proud and happy. It's a groove thang. 

Babbies are the shit.


----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig babbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does she have a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's... complicated. BTW she's a he.
> 
> And not my bloodline. But I'm proud and happy. It's a groove thang.
> 
> Babbies are the shit.
Click to expand...


lol... blue it shall be! 

i agree.... babies are very cute. They have baby smell.......


----------



## jon_berzerk

Mr. H. said:


> Pink grandbaby.



very cool


----------



## Mr. H.

Babbie form way instain. 

But really, how can you not love a kid?

I discretely laid my hand on his noggin and baptized him in my mind and heart. 
Unbeknownst to the attending parental units. 

Lest they smote me for violating their prerogative.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mr. H.

Boo tay!


----------



## Mr. H.

Note the dimples.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> Babbie form way instain.
> 
> But really, how can you not love a kid?
> 
> I discretely laid my hand on his noggin and baptized him in my mind and heart.
> Unbeknownst to the attending parental units.
> 
> Lest they smote me for violating their prerogative.



6400, WooT!!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Derideo_Te

Mr. H. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig babbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does she have a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's... complicated. BTW she's a he.
> 
> And not my bloodline. But I'm proud and happy. It's a groove thang.
> 
> Babbies are the shit.
Click to expand...


Agreed! I can take a fractious baby from it's frazzled new mom and within minutes it will calm down and sometimes even doze off. Not at all sure what it is but it works!  Enjoy your latest little bundle of happiness.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Hossfly said:


>




Especially since Tata now owns Jaguar!


----------



## Ernie S.

Derideo_Te said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since Tata now owns Jaguar!
Click to expand...


Sacrilege! Thou shalt not deface an XKE.

I've half a mind to neg you for that.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Ernie S. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since Tata now owns Jaguar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sacrilege! Thou shalt not deface an XKE.
> 
> I've half a mind to neg you for that.
Click to expand...


It's even worse than an XKE, Ernie. That is an E-Type! 

Then they did this to an Mk 2!


----------



## Ernie S.

Derideo_Te said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially since Tata now owns Jaguar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege! Thou shalt not deface an XKE.
> 
> I've half a mind to neg you for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's even worse than an XKE, Ernie. That is an E-Type!
> 
> Then they did this to an Mk 2!
Click to expand...

XKE *is* the "E Type" My cousin had a 1965 XKE. I put some serious miles on it.


----------



## Ernie S.

Cool rock!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyMuB6lVeAM]Tickled Pink (UK) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xxAj0LAr8U]Pink Cadillac - Natalie Cole '1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMXULspLjiU]Dixie Chicks - Pink Toenails - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig babbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does she have a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's... complicated. BTW she's a he.
> 
> And not my bloodline. But I'm proud and happy. It's a groove thang.
> 
> Babbies are the shit.
Click to expand...


@Mr. H - not sure you saw this, but this is my youngest grandbaby girl at about six months. That's my best friend/her nanny at the time, teaching her to blow raspberries.

She may have some Obama blood. Watch her eyes - I get the distinct impression a teleprompter is involved.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv4-qu3Wts4]Teleprompter Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Derideo_Te

Ernie S. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege! Thou shalt not deface an XKE.
> 
> I've half a mind to neg you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse than an XKE, Ernie. That is an E-Type!
> 
> Then they did this to an Mk 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XKE *is* the "E Type" My cousin had a 1965 XKE. I put some serious miles on it.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize that it was called the XKE here in the US. I have always just known it as the E-type. BTW you were pulling my leg when you said you had some "serious miles" with it, right?  How often did you have electrical breakdowns? How did the diff hold up? Both of those were major weaknesses for that vehicle.


----------



## Ernie S.

Derideo_Te said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse than an XKE, Ernie. That is an E-Type!
> 
> Then they did this to an Mk 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKE *is* the "E Type" My cousin had a 1965 XKE. I put some serious miles on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that it was called the XKE here in the US. I have always just known it as the E-type. BTW you were pulling my leg when you said you had some "serious miles" with it, right?  How often did you have electrical breakdowns? How did the diff hold up? Both of those were major weaknesses for that vehicle.
Click to expand...


The rear end held together, but cam shafts were a problem. Yes all kings of electrical goblins. They don't call Lucas Electric the "Prince of Darkness" for nothing I had a Sprite that wouldn't start if the relative humidity was over 30%


----------



## Derideo_Te

Ernie S. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> XKE *is* the "E Type" My cousin had a 1965 XKE. I put some serious miles on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that it was called the XKE here in the US. I have always just known it as the E-type. BTW you were pulling my leg when you said you had some "serious miles" with it, right?  How often did you have electrical breakdowns? How did the diff hold up? Both of those were major weaknesses for that vehicle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rear end held together, but cam shafts were a problem. Yes all kings of electrical goblins. They don't call Lucas Electric the "Prince of Darkness" for nothing I had a Sprite that wouldn't start if the relative humidity was over 30%
Click to expand...


Electrical gremlins forced me to completely redo the entire wiring harness in my MGA. I had a Hillman that wouldn't start in cold weather and used to go through batteries and starter motors like they were disposable tissues. Then I found out about the Heathkit electronic ignition system. I bought it and soldered it together and plugged it in. Car ran rough so I had to change the plug gaps to 40 thou. From that moment onwards it never failed to start irrespective of how bad the weather became. 

Interesting side note that was that I sent it in for an oil change and they charged me for points and plugs. So I asked them to produce the used parts. When the mechanic turned up with a greasy set of old Champion plugs I asked him what he had set the new plug gap at. He said 25 thou, so I turned to the service manager and said that he is lying. The Hillman has Lodge plugs set to 40 thou and it won't run at 25. I tore up his bill and walked out. He didn't even try and make me pay for the oil change.


----------



## Ernie S.

I've had them try to screw me over too. It got so bad at one place charging me 15 bucks for aan oil pan drain plug that I etched my initials on the plug before I sent it in for an oil change. There was a photo in the glove box of the plug installed.


----------



## Ernie S.

Derideo_Te said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that it was called the XKE here in the US. I have always just known it as the E-type. BTW you were pulling my leg when you said you had some "serious miles" with it, right?  How often did you have electrical breakdowns? How did the diff hold up? Both of those were major weaknesses for that vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear end held together, but cam shafts were a problem. Yes all kings of electrical goblins. They don't call Lucas Electric the "Prince of Darkness" for nothing I had a Sprite that wouldn't start if the relative humidity was over 30%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Electrical gremlins forced me to completely redo the entire wiring harness in my MGA. I had a Hillman that wouldn't start in cold weather and used to go through batteries and starter motors like they were disposable tissues. Then I found out about the Heathkit electronic ignition system. I bought it and soldered it together and plugged it in. Car ran rough so I had to change the plug gaps to 40 thou. From that moment onwards it never failed to start irrespective of how bad the weather became.
> 
> Interesting side note that was that I sent it in for an oil change and they charged me for points and plugs. So I asked them to produce the used parts. When the mechanic turned up with a greasy set of old Champion plugs I asked him what he had set the new plug gap at. He said 25 thou, so I turned to the service manager and said that he is lying. The Hillman has Lodge plugs set to 40 thou and it won't run at 25. I tore up his bill and walked out. He didn't even try and make me pay for the oil change.
Click to expand...


Lucas wasn't the only company to supply piss poor electrical components. I had to rewire a Maserati I bought that had fried the harness. I made a few bucks on that deal. I had to sell the thing cause I couldn't afford to insure it.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Ernie S. said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rear end held together, but cam shafts were a problem. Yes all kings of electrical goblins. They don't call Lucas Electric the "Prince of Darkness" for nothing I had a Sprite that wouldn't start if the relative humidity was over 30%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical gremlins forced me to completely redo the entire wiring harness in my MGA. I had a Hillman that wouldn't start in cold weather and used to go through batteries and starter motors like they were disposable tissues. Then I found out about the Heathkit electronic ignition system. I bought it and soldered it together and plugged it in. Car ran rough so I had to change the plug gaps to 40 thou. From that moment onwards it never failed to start irrespective of how bad the weather became.
> 
> Interesting side note that was that I sent it in for an oil change and they charged me for points and plugs. So I asked them to produce the used parts. When the mechanic turned up with a greasy set of old Champion plugs I asked him what he had set the new plug gap at. He said 25 thou, so I turned to the service manager and said that he is lying. The Hillman has Lodge plugs set to 40 thou and it won't run at 25. I tore up his bill and walked out. He didn't even try and make me pay for the oil change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucas wasn't the only company to supply piss poor electrical components. I had to rewire a Maserati I bought that had fried the harness. I made a few bucks on that deal. I had to sell the thing cause I couldn't afford to insure it.
Click to expand...


Italian electrics were atrocious. On my Ducati 450 single the vibration would shake them all loose. Then I had the 860 Ducati twin and that thing chewed up magnetos. The ride and handling were awesome but you never knew when you going to be sitting on the side of the road waiting for a friend with a pickup to come and haul it back home again.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

Derideo_Te said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> 
> Electrical gremlins forced me to completely redo the entire wiring harness in my MGA. I had a Hillman that wouldn't start in cold weather and used to go through batteries and starter motors like they were disposable tissues. Then I found out about the Heathkit electronic ignition system. I bought it and soldered it together and plugged it in. Car ran rough so I had to change the plug gaps to 40 thou. From that moment onwards it never failed to start irrespective of how bad the weather became.
> 
> Interesting side note that was that I sent it in for an oil change and they charged me for points and plugs. So I asked them to produce the used parts. When the mechanic turned up with a greasy set of old Champion plugs I asked him what he had set the new plug gap at. He said 25 thou, so I turned to the service manager and said that he is lying. The Hillman has Lodge plugs set to 40 thou and it won't run at 25. I tore up his bill and walked out. He didn't even try and make me pay for the oil change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas wasn't the only company to supply piss poor electrical components. I had to rewire a Maserati I bought that had fried the harness. I made a few bucks on that deal. I had to sell the thing cause I couldn't afford to insure it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Italian electrics were atrocious. On my Ducati 450 single the vibration would shake them all loose. Then I had the 860 Ducati twin and that thing chewed up magnetos. The ride and handling were awesome but you never knew when you going to be sitting on the side of the road waiting for a friend with a pickup to come and haul it back home again.
Click to expand...


I almost bought a Benelli 750 6 cylinder back in the day, but the electrics scared me and with only a half dozen of them in the States, I ended up going back to American iron.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Ernie S.

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## Ernie S.




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

^^ outstanding!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## R.D.




----------



## Gracie

Just got back from my boob squash session. They had to take two extra pics due to a mass that showed up..but the tech said she thought it was just squished fatty tissue, so we stretched and pulled and I assisted her to make sure it was as flat as could be, then she took the pic again and it was all smooth boob. Whew!
They will call in a few days and let me know the results. Keep yer fingers crossed.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


>



Beaker!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>



Bet he likes riding that!


----------



## Wyld Kard

How about some pink pussy?


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry

Sorry about the distracting roll of toilet paper.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda

http://voodoodoughnut.com/mobile/index.php


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## ChloeP80

We just came across this in our office and it might be of interest here. Stationary/office supplies that are all pink, with money going to Cancer research. Whole thing's being ran by Urban Girl. We're bombarding our office with pink!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## hangover

*"SAVE THE TA TA's!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Wyld Kard

It's the pink pussy mobile!


----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex

Derideo_Te said:


>



Oooh, I have that recipe for that!  It's called "Celebration Cookie" and it is delicious.  Every time I've made it and taken it to a function, they rave about it and ask me for the recipe!

I haven't made it in a long time, and had forgotten about it, I'll have to drag it out again, it's easy and so good.


----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## mudwhistle

Pink Footed Goose


----------



## Sherry




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## Sherry




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


>


----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## Rat in the Hat

AngelsNDemons said:


>


----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

[MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

really??.... hello kitty sushi.... really?


----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn

now this is pretty darn cool!!!! 












Pink & Zebra Striped Cake Tutorial


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## MeBelle

Sherry said:


>




WUT?

There's an actual Flamingo lady???


----------



## MeBelle

Sherry said:


>



I think those belong to [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> really??.... hello kitty sushi.... really?



I may actually get my avi to try them!!


----------



## Connery

MeBelle60 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those belong to [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


----------



## April




----------



## Sherry

MeBelle60 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those belong to [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
Click to expand...


I won't judge him.


----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## MeBelle

Sherry said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those belong to [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't judge him.
Click to expand...


Me neither!
He claims  to be Rue McClanahan!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## freedombecki

Examples:


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


>






i see a similarity here!!!!   [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...266-release-usmb-app-for-ios.html#post8006980


----------



## April

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see a similarity here!!!!    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...266-release-usmb-app-for-ios.html#post8006980
Click to expand...


 
 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] it does......just as cute too!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn

AngelsNDemons said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see a similarity here!!!!    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...266-release-usmb-app-for-ios.html#post8006980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] it does......just as cute too!
Click to expand...


you know he is going to neg us both!!!!!!


----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see a similarity here!!!!    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...266-release-usmb-app-for-ios.html#post8006980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] it does......just as cute too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know he is going to neg us both!!!!!!
Click to expand...


And well he should! Tsk, tsk!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## April

syrenn said:


> angelsndemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see a similarity here!!!!    [mention=36528]cereal_killer[/mention]
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...266-release-usmb-app-for-ios.html#post8006980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [mention=36528]cereal_killer[/mention] it does......just as cute too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know he is going to neg us both!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


>


----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## cereal_killer

syrenn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see a similarity here!!!!    [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...266-release-usmb-app-for-ios.html#post8006980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] it does......just as cute too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know he is going to neg us both!!!!!!
Click to expand...

naww helllllll no......I always spread the love


----------



## April




----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]


----------



## skye




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=43879]testarosa[/MENTION]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## April




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## skye




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## koshergrl




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry

I have a similar set up in my bathroom, except my window is glass blocks. I love how the morning sun comes through and bathes the room in all the pretty colors from the vases.

My window...


----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

New again.

Lost the URL again.

Won the Tavern crown again!


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## boedicca




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## syrenn

and i love mine!


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Wake

A gardener's delight:


----------



## SFC Ollie

Tea Berry?


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Wake

Pink blueberries! ;-)

They're ornamental AND delicious.


----------



## Vikrant

Should not they be called pinkberries?


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Wake

Vikrant said:


> Should not they be called pinkberries?



Hrm... Yeah... What the heck is up with that?


----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## skye




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Coyote

Mammo Grahams


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Coyote




----------



## syrenn

skye said:


>



 [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]


oh i am so afraid to ask what they are......


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


>




 [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

 



 


the word that comes to mind is ... akimbo


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## skye

syrenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> oh i am so afraid to ask what they are......
Click to expand...



Blow fly maggots   : pinkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## syrenn

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



 [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]

 

and for you.... the word that comes to mind is


JAWS!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

syrenn said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> and for you.... the word that comes to mind is
> 
> 
> JAWS!
Click to expand...


 That's taken near where I live. That cross has been on Pensacola Beach for as long as I can remember.

Visit Pensacola Beach | Discover Our Island - The Cross


----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Coyote




----------



## syrenn

skye said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> oh i am so afraid to ask what they are......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blow fly maggots   : pinkkkkkkkkkkkkk
Click to expand...



 


eeeewwwwww lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Coyote said:


>



Is that your Halloween costume? (Sorry, just had to ask!)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

boedicca said:


>



I run out of rep at the damnedest times.  So CUTE!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## IlarMeilyr

This month PINK denotes breast cancer awareness.

So, this month "pink" is consistent with contemplating women's breasts.

Other times, "pink" connotes other areas of a woman's anatomy.

This entire discussion brings rich new meaning to the phrase,

"tickled pink."


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn

IlarMeilyr said:


> This month PINK denotes breast cancer awareness.
> 
> So, this month "pink" is consistent with contemplating women's breasts.
> 
> Other times, "pink" connotes other areas of a woman's anatomy.
> 
> This entire discussion brings rich new meaning to the phrase,
> 
> "tickled pink."




all things pink..... lol.


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## IlarMeilyr




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Gracie

> october 16th, 2013
> 
> dear ms. ##########
> 
> we are pleased to inform you that the results of your right breast diagonostic mammogram performed on october 15, 2013, are normal.




whew!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


>



Ummmm, those look so yummy!


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Sherry




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Sherry




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant

syrenn said:


>



Now those are the breasts worth donating to Susan G Komen.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Connery

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wsdQjevFCo]Générique La Panthère rose (1974) (Pink Panther) (version originale).mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Bleipriester

syrenn said:


>


So cute and sexy.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Derideo_Te

[MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRXXburklkk]Extreme Pink 2010 @ DRIVEN! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## April




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




I can't see it!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## syrenn

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it!
Click to expand...



that happens sometimes with the url's

if you look at her post in a quote... you can copy out the url and see it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it!
Click to expand...


Can you see it now?


----------



## syrenn

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you see it now?
Click to expand...



YAY!!!  i can see it now!!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Mertex

syrenn said:


>




 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
OMG, I have those same pink plates, handed down from my grandmother.
They didn't come out so pink, but the cake platter did.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April

[MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## Lumpy 1

I've changed but still pink..


----------



## Mertex

Lumpy 1 said:


> I've changed but still pink..




Barely........


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

Come join the pink side of the force...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Mertex said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed but still pink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely........
Click to expand...


Hello Smarty-Pants


Toooo much pink is just sooooo gaudy...


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## syrenn




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Geaux4it

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



me like

-Geaux


----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## syrenn

Make no mistake....the enemy is pink!!


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## AVG-JOE

She was born on Valentines day, 2003.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## SFC Ollie

Our last Roses of this year..........

With Frankie Jr.....


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Wyld Kard

Pink accessories for a pussy!


----------



## SFC Ollie

syrenn said:


>



I see what those hands are reaching for..........


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## BDBoop

There's pink. This had me laughing too hard not to share.


----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Vikrant




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Derideo_Te




----------



## Darkwind

Vikrant said:


>



Yeah....................


----------

